
Out of Control, The Illustrated Edition - prakash
http://www.kk.org/2008/08/out-of-control-the-illustrated.php
======
pongle
Kevin Kelly has added photographs to his 1994 book "Out of Control" and made
it available as a free PDF download. He's experimenting with contextual ads,
displayed alongside the document. They are opt-in, which is cool.

------
gregwebs
I found the book very fascinating. It was one of the inspirations for the
technological future portrayed in the Matrix. I wonder if it is getting old
now though- some of the cutting edge phenomenon he wrote about is much more
developed today.

Ray Kurzweil (not very openly) critiques these kinds of books as lacking
scientific backing for their claims.

------
jgrahamc
This was one of those books that I picked up because it was a 'classic' and I
found it unreadable. Not sure pictures are going to help.

~~~
Hexstream
And what's unreadable about it? Or maybe you want me to (attempt to) read it
to determine what's unreadable about it...

